

Defolio: designers workflow + Github-style crowd design + inspiration community - jkaljundi
http://defol.io/

======
petervandijck
Interesting. Would love to see some screenshots/tour (nothing fancy) before
signing up though. What I understood from the homepage: it's basically a place
to upload/version/share your files?

